# PIC16f876 y Software en visual basic para ECG



## dannyhn82 (Oct 24, 2007)

Aca les mando el programa para quemar el PIC

Revisenlo para ver y me avisan.

Tambien me gustaria que me ayuden pues no se como quemar el programa en el pic


----------



## dannyhn82 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hola

No se si me pueden ayudar, necesito un software en visual Basic, que me lea las señales provenientes de un ECG (Electrocardiógrafo).

La señal análoga del ECG es enviada a un PIC que se encarga de convertirla a digital y por medio del max 232 la envío por puerto serie al PC. Lo que quiero es un software en visual que me lea esta señal y me la muestre en pantalla, con opción de guardar dichas señales (señales del corazón) en un archivo.

Gracias por la atención prestada, la verdad es que no se nada de programacion, por internet consegui un software en Visual Basic, pero no recibe la señal por el puerto serie sino por la entrada de microfono, y creo que no me guarda las señales mostradas en pantalla, a ver si alguien me colabora y arregla el sofware. Está como dato adjunto.

Tambien encontre en esta pagina :

http://bioinstrumentacion.eia.edu.co/WebEstudiantes/2005II/adquisicionAD/INTRODUCCI%D3N.htm


Otro software en visual, parece que si es por el puerto serial, chequeenlo para ver y me cuentan; le dan clic al lado izquierdo donde dice programa de visual Basic.

Espero que con esto alguien me pueda colaborar. 

Tambien ando  con la programacion del PIC que estoy usando para este ECG, que es el PIC16F876. aqui tengo el programa para meterlo al PIC en bloc de notas, me gustaria que los que sepan bastante me lo revisaran.

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## ChaD (Oct 29, 2007)

Bien, vamos por partes. Suponiendo que el PIC y el MAX ya funcionan bien puedo suponer que la señal llega bien al puerto serie de la pc. En VB6 (al menos) tenes un control que se llama MSCOMM el cual sirve para "interactuar" con el puerto serie. Este activa un evento llamado Oncomm cuando "pasa algo" en el puerto, que en tu caso seria recibir la señal. El sub quedaría algo asi:

Private Sub MSComm1_OnComm()
If (MSComm1.CommEvent = comEvReceive) Then               'si recibi algo
        recibe = MSComm1.Input                  'recibo dato (me fijo que es y lo guardo en recibe)
End Sub

Con eso podes chequear que recibiste e ir guardando donde quieras (un archivo por ejemplo) los valores que recibis. Cualquier duda me preguntas, ya se que es solo una orientación la que te estoy dando. Sino internet; hay cantidad de información al respecto. Suerte y saludos,


----------



## GaboRojo (Ago 12, 2009)

Hola, continuando, si yo ya tengo la información en una variable guardada en VB, como podría hacer para mostrar la señal en un gráfico?

Gracias.


----------



## jejavi (Ago 13, 2009)

lo mejor es que utilices un picturebox con su metodo line
por ejemplo 
picture1.line (x1,y1)-(x2,y2)  donde x1,x2,y1,y2 son las coordenadas de la linea que se dibuja en el picturebox
aunque antes debes declarar la escala del picturebox con picturebox.scale
aqui te dejo un enlace dinde te muestra lo anterior
metodos del picturebox


----------



## GaboRojo (Ago 13, 2009)

Gracias por la ayuda, intentaré con esa herramienta.


----------



## Mushito (May 15, 2010)

Alkguien tiene software mas moderno para windows Vista o 7?


----------

